# Sagging



## dillywilly (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys, on my 04 Gto it seems like one side sits lower in the rear than the other, anyone know why this could be? I've read that the stock rear shocks/springs are junk from the factory and sag, just wondering if that could be my problem or not?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rear end sag is a problem for most everyone, most don't know they have it. They wonder why their tires are wearing prematurely on the inside. on a 17" wheel. You should be able to place 3 fingers wide between top of tire to bottom of fender. It should measure about 24 to 24-1/4"" or about 608-610 mm from bottom lip of rim measuring through the center cap to bottom of fender. You may want to replace BOTH shocks while your at it,and get the rear end aligned along with the front.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Go to Kollar Racing and get replacement shocks and springs.


----------



## dillywilly (Jun 19, 2013)

So I'm gonna get new shocks and springs and get an alignment done and hope that fixes it 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Could even be as little as a bad strut bro.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

